# cheats zu dungeon lords??



## Hyozan (11. November 2007)

hab das spiel beim aufräumen wiedergefunden und wollts mal wieder zocken^^

gibt es zu dem spiel irgendwelche cheats?? so was wie god oder waffen etc? wenn ja, wo kommt man ins cheat-menü??


----------



## shirib (11. November 2007)

Hyozan am 11.11.2007 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hab das spiel beim aufräumen wiedergefunden und wollts mal wieder zocken^^
> 
> gibt es zu dem spiel irgendwelche cheats?? so was wie god oder waffen etc? wenn ja, wo kommt man ins cheat-menü??


Google -> cheats.de

Gruß

shirib


----------



## Hyozan (11. November 2007)

so weit war ich auch schon.... aber außer n paar tipps gibts da nix -.-
heißt das jetzt, es GIBT so was wie god cheat nicht oder heißt das lediglich, es hat noch niemand cheats hochgeladen??


----------



## LordMephisto (11. November 2007)

Hier gibt es einen Trainer:
http://www.mogelpower.de/cheats/Dungeon-Lords-_PC_27913.html


----------



## Solon25 (12. November 2007)

LordMephisto am 11.11.2007 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt es einen Trainer:
> http://www.mogelpower.de/cheats/Dungeon-Lords-_PC_27913.html


Hier http://dlh.net/chtdb/chtindex.php?lang=&sys=pc&match=Dungeon+Lords mehrere für verschiedene Versionen.


----------

